# Eheim Filter Problems



## mick mcc (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi I have just bought a second hand 2226 Eheim filter, The only way i can get the water to flow through it is to turn it upside down due to trapped air, Then when I turn it back round the noise from the propellor starts again due to trapped air, I switch the filter on at the mains then Should I be switching on the outake hose first then switch the intake one on a few secs later also I have also been filling the filter right up to the brim with water which I don't like because water goes everywhere, Need to put it in a bucket.

Can anyone help me please 
Thanks Michael


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

You need to prime the pump. The easiest way for yours (I think) would be to fill the canister as you have, and then, with the valves open fill the intake and outlet hoses using a jug or similar. Once you have the pipes primed switch on the pump.

You will require some rocking of the pump for a minute or so, to clear any last bits of air, but that should be all.

Closing the valve and switching off the pump for cleaning should mean that when you reconnect the pipes a syphon will start. Wait for the canister to fill and then switch on.

...unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a link to the owners manual if you don't already have one - http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleit ... 6_2228.pdf

The proper procedure for priming the filter is in the manual. I recommend NOT filling the canister with water because it doesn't allow all the air to be expelled. 
If you already have water in the intake and output hoses, drain the water from the output hose.
Connect the double tap to the filter. Open the output tap lever first. Now open the input lever tap. The filter will fill with water and expel all the air from the filter. Once all the air is expelled, you can plug the mains (plug) in.


----------



## mick mcc (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi M&S,
I tried your idea today with my filter and i'm still getting problems with it. First of all I filled the filter then the hoses and turn on the filter at the mains and gave it a shake side to side, no noise now but still trapped air due to the intake hose not sucking any water into the filter I think we are nearly there with this I will try more to see if I can solve this have you got any more ideas ???

Ps I think when I top up the hoses with water then I put them into a bucket and turn the filter on air is getting into the hoses. I this right or am I doing this wrong, sorry this is my first external filter.

Thanks Michael


----------



## mick mcc (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Deeda,
Thanks for the owners manual I didn't have a copy. Anyway this just didn't work at all my model doesn't have a prime button and when I opened the taps nothing happened at all, I like the idea about not filling the filter with any water and letting the filters taps do all the syphoning on its own so that when the filter starts filling with water it pushes all the air out.

Do you have any other ideas I can try.

Thanks Michael


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure what you mean about putting hoses into a bucket?

Have another look at page 13 of Deedas instructions to see what I mean about filling the pipes.

If you mean you are testing the pump using a bucket rather than the tank, try again but with the bucket 1 metre above the filter. Don't think of the pump as having to suck water in, but pump water out.

So, what I mean is, the syphoning effect should sort the intake out and up to the pump head, then let the pump head give it a helping hand back into the tank :thumb: If you don't have a good syphon before you switch the pump on you won't get one after.

This is where Deedas method of not filling the canister helps as it gives the water an initial rush, hopefully starting the syphoning :thumb:

If it starts (you get a flow of water) but there is still some air leave it 5-10 mins and see if it clears. It should do.


----------



## mick mcc (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello M&S,
Thats me got it i just filled the filter up with water again and moved the filter up side down again then slowly moved the filter back round the right way, done this a few times and then wala.

So I'm running it just now in my garage with a bucket of water just incase of leaks then I will set it up with my tank tomorrow.

Sorry if I confused you I'm just new to external filters.

Thanks alot for your help and patience with a newbie.

Michael


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Hopefully when you get it on te tank the syphon will happen and the rest of any air should be removed with some shaking if needed :thumb:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

hey Mick,
when you move your filter,dont let the water out of the hoses and canister,move the hoses first,get them in position on your tank,then move the canister,re-connedt the hoses open shut-offs and then plug in power,this way you should be able to keep the siphon


----------



## mick mcc (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok no bother thanks for your tip.


----------



## mick mcc (Mar 2, 2010)

Guys please can you help me I'm about to give up with Eheim filters !!!! Anyway now I setup my filter to my tank all good but now I have a leak, its coming from the top of the canister a little trickle of water total nightmare. Do I need to replace the seal ??? This didn't happen for 2 days in my garage filtering through a bucket of water.

Thanks Michael


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Michael,
Is the water coming from between the pump head and the top of the canister? If so, try applying some Vaseline on the gasket/seal that is in the groove on the underside of the pump head. You may have to buy a new gasket/seal since your filter is used.

It probably didn't leak when you had it sitting on the floor next to the bucket for testing because there is a little more pressure being exerted by the water in the aquarium. I know this is a bad analogy but it should suffice for a quick explanation.

What size aquarium is this on?


----------



## mick mcc (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Deeda,
Thanks for the quick reply, so the water is coming from the pump head and top of the canister, I put vaseline on the seal but It didn't work.

So I notice that when I put pressure on the top of the pump head the leak would stop. So I put rubber strips from my grass strimmer on the ridge where the four clips seal to the filter which makes the clips close very tight and this has done the trick.

I still need to order a new seal but this will do for now. Would I order this from the internet ??? Also how much would this cost me.

Your right about the bucket not being high enough In my garage as soon as I put the bucket up by a metre the canister would leak due to more pressure.

My tank is a Juwel Trigon in black, Stock with limestone and coral sand. I think its about a 90g tank, I still have to stock it with cichlids, so I'm just waiting for the right fish to come along.

Many Thanks for your help again Michael.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Michael,
It sounds like you need to replace the gasket/seal if applying pressure to the pump head stops the leak. The seal is considered a replaceable item as it compresses with age & filter cleaning.

I buy most of my supplies and filter parts online as they are much cheaper than local fish stores. I don't know what online stores are available to you in Scotland so you'll have to do a search or see if your local fish store can order one for you.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Do a google search - or a search here in the equipment forum on Eheim filters leaking - it sounds like it could be the o ring around the priming pump is dry. Relatively straightforward repair, half dozen or so screws and then give the o ring a coat of vaseline.

I have had two of that series filters with a leak around the priming pump, and once fixed I no longer use the pump and have not had leaks.

Good Luck!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The 2226 doesn't have a priming pump. Since it is a used filter, it is more than likely the pump head seal/gasket.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Ahh - misread it as a 2026. my bad.


----------

